# Anyone else mistaking trapped wind for contractions/early labour?



## Thumbelina 3

This may sound ridiculous but all this week ive been having awful pains that come in waves that feel like bad period pains and side and back pain and my tummy is rock hard and having loads of braxton hicks. Im 37 weeks and abit.I keep thinking is this it?and then i have awful wind and the pain calms down for abit. It was so bad today i was on my hands and knees rocking!is this normal?


----------



## Kasia

That happened to me last night I couldn't even move for a minute! Then I passed gas and it went away


----------



## HappiestMom

ive had a few times where I farted after a contraction but it definitely didnt make it better lol..I was thinking more of the contractions caused the gas..not the other way around..coz it also makes me have to pee...and I know needing the pee isnt causing the contractions lol..


----------



## romeo.juliet

Thumbelina 3 said:


> This may sound ridiculous but all this week ive been having awful pains that come in waves that feel like bad period pains and side and back pain and my tummy is rock hard and having loads of braxton hicks. Im 37 weeks and abit.I keep thinking is this it?and then i have awful wind and the pain calms down for abit. It was so bad today i was on my hands and knees rocking!is this normal?

I've been getting this off and on for a while. It's such horrible pain sometimes I want to cry but after "passing the wind" it gets way better. The first time I got it was in 2nd tri and my last bout was about 2 weeks ago. I was in such bad pain my dad's gf thought I was having contractions lol


----------



## marycotter567

I'm also 37 weeks and have been having a lot of cramps that usually subside after I have a bowel movement or pass wind lol...


----------



## ahcigar1

I haven't really noticed this. I'm like MrsJerome. After a contraction I really gotta pee bad.


----------



## OliveMartini

Lol me!

I was walking to the post office and I thought I was going into labour! I was so sure of it! I came home, sat on the loo and did a poo and felt like normal again. :blush:

HOW embarrassing...


----------



## pcake

Yep, same here! Though im definitely starting to get 'real' back and stomach cramps, earlier i was in agony from trapped wind. I could hardly walk, takinhg a step hurt so much. Went to the loo and was tonnes better. Iv had it throughout really, its horribly painful :(


----------



## Thumbelina 3

Thank goodness its not just me!!thanks for all your replies. Im worried about contractions as i find these bad enough!!


----------



## shellie

Thumbelina 3 said:


> Thank goodness its not just me!!thanks for all your replies. *Im worried about contractions as i find these bad enough!!*


Oh my goodness, thats what I said to my OH last night!!!! I was in really bad pain, so bad I ended up sitting in the bath for 4 hours reading magazines and topping the water up so it went hot again using my foot on the tap and plug as it hurt to sit upright. I actually had to get my OH help me out of the bath as they were hurting so much. xxx


----------



## Thumbelina 3

Ive kind of been more windy all the way through but this last 2 weeks as i approach 38 weeks has been ridiculous and it really hurts generally worse afternoons after lunch. I do get it after dinner evenings but not as painful.I wonder if its coz baby is squashing my bowel?


----------



## Dragonfly

Thumbelina 3 said:


> This may sound ridiculous but all this week ive been having awful pains that come in waves that feel like bad period pains and side and back pain and my tummy is rock hard and having loads of braxton hicks. Im 37 weeks and abit.I keep thinking is this it?and then i have awful wind and the pain calms down for abit. It was so bad today i was on my hands and knees rocking!is this normal?

I mistaken labor for trapped wind. Seriously I thought I needed a good fart :blush: then hours later after it came in waves and got worse I was in labor in hospital. But I had it in the run up to the labor I just thought I had a bad stomach from eating to many oranges.


----------



## Thumbelina 3

Well thats what i started thinking when i actually go into labour that i might think its more painful wind!!yikkes


----------



## Dragonfly

My first was induction so I didnt know what natural labor felt like and the midwife told me you would feel it on top of the bump first so thats what confused me it was in my butt, I was rocking about all day trying to move the wind. Only till i was on the floor and my other half said that it wasnt wind. i still expected to be sent back from hospital. I was very over due them to. Was every min I felt it when I was in the car so I knew something was happening. So it can start in your bum.


----------



## Gems89

I said the exact same thing to my OH this morning haha!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

i had this yesterday it was horrible. The pain actually woke me up at 4am and lasted for an hour coming on waves I thought I was in labor as it was constant waves about every 8 mins but i didnt pass any gas then I finally fell asleep just after 5 but when I woke up at about 8 the minute I got out of bed i had loads of pressure and the pain got so much worse and it was making me curl over. Funny enough after about 25 minutes straight of letting gas go lol it all completely went away it was horrible!!!


----------



## Thumbelina 3

thanks for replies. ive now stared having an upset stomach so i wonder if a tummy bug?


----------

